# LED question



## jimmibob (Mar 3, 2019)

Newer builder here. Have the Sanguine PCB on the way and one minor change I would like to make is a different color bypass/indicator led, specifically blue. Looking at the board, is R4 the current limiter? It's at 4k7 which seems to be the standard for red, but I want to increase that to maybe 20k to reduce the brightness of the blue one.


----------



## Robert (Mar 3, 2019)

Yep, that's correct.  R4 is the current limiting resistor.

Make sure you get the LED pinout correct, there has been some confusion with that lately. 





						LED polarity
					

The LED symbol printed onto PedalPCB circuit boards is being updated, please read!   Proper installation of LEDs in PedalPCB circuit boards  Traditionally the Cathode of a diode is installed into the Square pad of a PCB.       Symbol #1 and Symbol #2 conform to this standard.   Symbol #3 is...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jimmibob (Mar 3, 2019)

Awesomeand yes I will be mindful of LED direction. I rigged up a 9V battery and tried a few resistors, 22k seems comparable to the brightness of a red one. Thanks again.


----------

